# Vote People!! Vote!



## Shaggy

Lets get back to the number one spot here on aquarank.com this week.

Click on the logo on top and click on the link to vote for this site!


----------



## Cichlid Man

Yeah! Come on people, we were number 11 just a minute ago, now we're number 12 again. This site really deserves the credit.


----------



## Cichlid Man

Thanks everyone, we're number eight now, keep it up, please!!!
Otherwise this site will be closed down!!!
(Just kidding on that one) :lol:


----------



## fishfreaks

Vote Vote Vote!!!

Edit: we're at #8 now


----------



## Cichlid Man

Still number eight? Is that it? Come on people! :lol:


----------



## Georgia Peach

Id be happy to vote for this site! I love it! Its very personable - the last fish place I found had about 13,000 members and its just not what I was looking for. this forum is awesome!  :king:

how often can you vote?? :?:


----------



## fishfreaks

You can vote one a day, unless you have dialup then i think its every time you sign on.


----------



## fish_doc

Or twice a day if you can access the internet at work.


----------



## lwstinkinsweet

i voted but still number eight


----------



## Shaggy

Looks like we fell. I see it being 11.. 

VOTE PEOPLE VOTE!!


----------



## Georgia Peach

I voted this morning - we were at #10

Im a stay at home mom - I could vote all day if it would let me! LOL


----------



## fish_doc

Bump . . .

Just to remind everyone.


----------



## Cichlid Man

Bump..........
Two bumps.


----------



## Cichlid Man

Not bad! Still number twelve, at least we're not back at number 30.


----------



## Georgia Peach

voted again this morning.. still 12


----------



## fishfreaks

I voted too, but the pic isnt showing up now at the top or fishforums. It's just a red X for me


----------



## Georgia Peach

yep, that is what I see too - red X


----------



## Shaggy

VOTE EVERYDAY!! Lets get back at least to single digits!


----------



## fishfreaks

Right now we're #19....c'mon guys!!


----------



## solar-ton

C'mon You Lazy Load Of Potato Sacks Vote!!! You Can Eat Chips All Day And Sit On The Couch But You Cant Click A Mouse?!?!


----------



## solar-ton

lol youre to lazy to go to the store and buy soemthing elese it was just a figure of speech


----------



## AshleytheGreat

solar-ton said:


> C'mon You Lazy Load Of Potato Sacks Vote!!! You Can Eat Chips All Day And Sit On The Couch But You Cant Click A Mouse?!?!


uhhhh.......


Umm i cant seem to understand how too!?! LMAO


----------



## Shaggy

Thanks Baby!! Keep it up!


----------



## Shaggy

Not even ranked now..


----------



## fish_doc

Were there, Just on page 2


----------



## fishfreaks

Wake Up Sleepy Heads!!


----------



## Lydia

I don't think it is logging all the votes. I voted and it didn't show any votes at all so I went back later and voted again (I know that one didn't count) and there was only 1 vote. I'm sure SOMEONE else had to have voted besides me!


----------



## mlefev

I've been voting daily.


----------



## Georgia Peach

sometimes I think its not counting right too. When I vote I dont notice it moving up at all


----------



## lwstinkinsweet

whenever i vote it always gives the next and last recount. it is always listing the next as an hour before i vote. so i dont think it is doing something right. that is my opinion. something smells like cat pee...oh god i hope my cat isnt peeing all over the place. crap...darn kitten...now i have to go clean and see where the smell is coming from. arrrrggggghhh...


----------



## cucci67

Come on people , VOTE! We are number 19, I think this is a very good site, it deserves to be atleast in the single digits!


----------



## fishfreaks

mlefev said:


> I've been voting daily.


We vote daily too :-D


----------



## mlefev

We seriously need some votes...down to 41st right now.


----------



## fishfreaks

Wow, I go away for a couple days and this is what it has all come down to...C'mon guys and gals!


----------



## Shaggy

not even ranked anymore. Seems like we still are getting alot of users without being ranked..


----------



## Lydia

I agree... I don't see any reason to pressure people to vote when we already have so many people here. I'm not saying it's not a good thing to get more members, I'm just saying it's a nice not to be pressured to vote for the site, lol.


----------



## solar-ton

POKE wake up you lazy potato sacks VOTE CLICK THAT MOUSE DARNIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reefneck

Kiss me, I Voted! :chair:


----------



## solar-ton

ACK no way your 44 and im 13 LOL jk jk


----------



## Reefneck

solar-ton said:


> ACK no way your 44 and im 13 LOL jk jk


Just to clarify.....That is an old saying and in no way was that directed at anyone in particular and definately not to our "younger" friends! :console:


----------



## Lydia

Lol I get it....a little like kiss me I'm irish. Lol.


----------

